# Google- Asset Management Co. Backs Napo Pharma - Private Equity Hub



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Asset Management Co. Backs Napo PharmaPrivate Equity Hub, MA - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Salix also has a worldwide license to all other possible human indications, including *irritable bowel syndrome*, for crofelemer. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

